# POST UR PICS!!!



## captinmo187 (Oct 19, 2003)

hey all i just wanted to see how u all have made ur stands. so i can make my own for a bunch of 100g+ tanks ill be getting. thanx!


----------



## iLLwiLL (Jun 13, 2003)

mine's pretty ghetto, but it works just fine










that is a pre-UV sterilizer pic . . . the water is crystal clear now, and I changed around the decor alot. also added a ternz, and another one comming on the 8th of this month.

~Will.


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)




----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Same as above with drawer and top to lower tank opened. The side opens up for canaster filters or storage.









Bowfront


----------



## str8up (Sep 20, 2003)

130 gallon....
the stand is under the finished portion...sorry...lol


----------



## str8up (Sep 20, 2003)

now how about that pic...lol


----------



## str8up (Sep 20, 2003)

next


----------



## str8up (Sep 20, 2003)

another yet


----------



## str8up (Sep 20, 2003)

and the last


----------



## str8up (Sep 20, 2003)

ok... a little more finished with water in it...lol


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

im embarresed to post mine after seeing str8ups work.


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

iLLwiLL said:


> mine's pretty ghetto, but it works just fine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 damn that is some ghetto sh*t!

lol jk

here is mine, srry i dont have a closeup of it.


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

the closest pic i had. notice the beautiful finnish it has


----------



## str8up (Sep 20, 2003)

EMJAY....you should post man...I mean that..
This is how i got alot of my ideas...i want to see your setup up man!!!
anyhow....Have fun..str8


----------



## iLLwiLL (Jun 13, 2003)

hey wrath . . . did you make that stand?

~Will.


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

for one of my stands I just simply took a cheap workstation desk and added some extra supports for reinforcement


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

heres a link, check it out:

http://www.piranha-fury.com/forum/pfury/in...=10397&hl=emjay

it has pics of my stand before i painted it black and put the doors on

basic general stand. strong though. very strong!


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

and after:

btw: that pic was taken a few months ago


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

iLLwiLL said:


> hey wrath . . . did you make that stand?
> 
> ~Will.


 yep. cut the steel, welded it, and sealed and painted it up.


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

holds x3 40 gallon breeder tanks


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

steel stand I welded for my 35 gallon hexagon


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

35 gallon hex complete


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

you want to see ghetto, this is a box I welded around my aquarium to hide it at work. I unlock it during second shift after the bosses leave.


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

shop box open


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Pretty slick of you nitro!


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

tecknik said:


> Pretty slick of you nitro!


 its all part of my addiction, its bad when you can't even work without having fish.

in that 10 gallon tank theres a small rhombeus. its pretty active, and will charge the glass when you walk by.


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

nitro, thats nuts, i cant believe you made an aquarium hide out for work.

and that 3x 40 gallon stand you have, watch it closely. personally i would have used sheer pressure.


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

EMJAY said:


> and that 3x 40 gallon stand you have, watch it closely. personally i would have used sheer pressure.


 I know, I wanted to add 3 more 40 gallon tanks below it. I did add some L bracketts though. no sighns of stress so far.If I had the chance to re-build it I would have made it differently


----------



## mbenzofp's (Oct 7, 2003)

hey nitro do you think i can get a tank like that thru my local snap on dealer?


----------



## readingbabelfish (Jan 16, 2003)

here's my stand for my 75 gallon


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

an unfuinished pic off the latest stand me and my friend made it will hold 6-9 tanks when it is fastened to the wall and all the strengthening has been done including adding the central legs and heavy duty L brackets now but i have no pics with the tanks set up as yet but you get the idea.
another will be made the same at a later date.
dixon


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

mbenzofp said:


> hey nitro do you think i can get a tank like that thru my local snap on dealer?


 it would be cool,


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

dixon, you better hope thats a pic of an unfinished stand.

i'd love to see 6-9 tanks of water on that thing


----------



## str8up (Sep 20, 2003)

Those are all beauties fellas.....Thanks for your posts....
Absolutely awsome.....
Later ....Str8up


----------



## Piran-huhs? (Jul 23, 2003)

CINDER BLOCKS BABY!!!


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

I have this redundant doorway in my home. I took the door out and built a tank stand into it.


----------

